# invertieren?



## untread (29. März 2002)

hi,

kann mir wer sagen wie ich invertieren kann??
die tastenkombination weiss ich..aber da wird andauernd mein icq fenster geöffnet 

kann mir wer sagen 1. wie ich das invertieren ohne tastenkombination hinbekommen und 2. falls es wer zufällig weiss wie ich diese tastekombination ändern kann im icq...

mfg untread


----------



## AciDemon (29. März 2002)

kommt drauf an was du invertieren willst.

auswahl: menu - auswahl - auswahl umkehren (strg+shift+i)
bild (farben): menu - bild - einstellen - umkehren (strg+1)

sollte aber eigentlich grundwissen sein und ausserdem wirklich nicht schwer zu finden, wenn man nicht zu faul ist...


----------



## untread (29. März 2002)

hehe  thx 4 antwort

grundwissen...zzz irgendwo sind immer luecken und zufaul war ich nicht....das invertieren soviel wie umkehrn heisst hab ich ja nicht gwusst =)


----------



## n00ne (29. März 2002)

hehe des prob kannte ich auch.... hab es am anfang auch mit der menüauswahl gelöst. hab aber noch ne 2. lösung (=die antwort auf deine 2. frage)

öffne mal bei icq die preferences. dort wählst du ganz oben "contact list" aus. rechts im fenster wählst du dann unter "shortcuts" den shortcut für "simulat double clicking on system tray" aus und weisst ihm einfach ne andere tastenkombination zu bzw deaktivierst einfach alle icq shortcuts durch deaktiveiren des kästchens "activate ICQ keyboard shortcuts"

ciao
n;-);-)ne


----------

